# LOTR and Sil. audio CD



## RangerStryder (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm planning to buy the LOTR and Sil. audio cd, but before I do that I need your opinion if you already have those to tell me if there worth my time and my hard-earned gazillion-trillion dollars.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Nov 15, 2008)

I absolutely love the unabridged audiobook. Now, some of the songs aren't as good as the abridged versions I've heard, but most of the voice acting is plenty pleasing to me.

I've listed to them for as long as they are several times over, the unabridged versions of the hobbit, lord of the rings and the silmarillion. I read the hobbit and lotr many times over before trying the audiobooks and waited a year to read the silmarillion before I listened to the audiobook to let my own fantasies develop. I love listening to these audiobooks now they really take you back to that space remembering those places while being able to be in the dark or whatever you are doing like driving


----------



## Illuin (Nov 15, 2008)

> by RangerStryder
> _I'm planning to buy the LOTR and Sil. audio cd, but before I do that I need your opinion if you already have those to tell me if there worth my time and my hard-earned gazillion-trillion dollars._


 
Absolutely! The “Unabridged” audio rendition of “The Silmarillion” read by Martin Shaw should be mandatory for Tolkien fans. I’ve always loved The Silmarillion, but when I listened to Martin Shaw (with eloquent pronunciations of Quenya and Sindarin; and his dramatic exposition), I went mad . Highly recommended.


----------



## RangerStryder (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you Prince, Iluin 

I'm planning to get them sometime this month or the next. I'll get the Sil then the LOTR. I'm just waiting for a larger coupon/discount that will come my way this holiday season......those things are expensive lol.

I'll let you know if I enjoyed it or not.


----------

